# Samsung HT-C6930W ok ? (7.1 System)



## Star_KillA (2. August 2010)

Hallo

Das hier ist das Samsung HT-C6930W 7.1 Soundsystem mit Blue Ray Player. Es kostet nur 1000 €, ist das gute Qualität ? Es unterstürtz auch 3D (HDMI 1.4) und hat eine Ausgansleistung von 1330 W.

Und noch eine Frage warum ist Bose immer so teuer ?


----------



## slayerdaniel (2. August 2010)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Das hier ist das Samsung HT-C6930W 7.1 Soundsystem mit Blue Ray Player. Es kostet nur 1000 €, ist das gute Qualität ? Es unterstürtz auch 3D (HDMI 1.4) und hat eine Ausgansleistung von 1330 W.
> 
> Und noch eine Frage warum ist Bose immer so teuer ?



Weil Bose gutes Marketing hat, klangtechnisch sind sie jedenfalls nicht so weit vorn. Aber aus den kleinen Dingern kann man auch nicht so viel raus holen.

Es kommt natürlich auf deine Ansprüche, Platzangebot etc an, aber wenn man selbst zusammen stellt, bekommst du für 1.000 Euro mit Sicherheit besseren Klang als bei einem Komplettset. 

Btw. mit solchen Leistungsangaben lockt man auch immer wieder Käufer, darauf würd ich nicht achten


----------



## Star_KillA (2. August 2010)

Also ist zusammenstellen der einzelnen Komponenten besser ?! 
Ok Danke


----------



## 8800 GT (2. August 2010)

nur mal so, das Set kostet nur knapp 700€
Für den preis ist warsch. nix besonderes, vor allem, weil ja noch ein bluray player dabei ist-das alles dann für 700€, ich weiß nicht...


----------



## Star_KillA (2. August 2010)

Hast du bei Geizhals geguckt ?


----------



## slayerdaniel (3. August 2010)

Am sinnvollsten finde ich immer noch AV Receiver und BR Player einzeln und dazu dann je nach Platz, Einsatzgebiet und Budget die passenden LS einer Serie.
Aber wegen richtiger Hifi-Beratung würde ich im Hifi-Forum anfragen, die Leute ham immer gute Tipps und Ahnung.
Kannst ja aber trotzdem mal deine Gegebenheiten hier auflisten.


----------



## Star_KillA (3. August 2010)

Ich habe immoment kein Geld ^^


----------



## strucki200 (3. August 2010)

Lass die Finger davon!!
Für das Geld bekommst du schon weit besseres 

Habe es vorhin schonmal vorgeschlagen --> Harman Kardon HKTS BQ 11(400€) und Onkyo 307(150€) bzw 308(230€) wenn du umbedingt HDMI 1.4 brauchst. 

Falls du mehr Platz hast wäre z.B ein Jamo S606 Set (550€) plus einen Onkyo 507 oder 508 noch besser


----------



## Star_KillA (3. August 2010)

Danke danke ^^
Ich hatte nur mal so gefragt.
Aber warum kostet ein 5.1 Set ohne Verstärker oder Player 6000 € ?????
Die Boxen sind kleiner als meine Faust


----------



## strucki200 (4. August 2010)

Welches meinst du


----------



## Star_KillA (4. August 2010)

Weiß nicht mehr wie das heißt das war am Anfang der TV Digital


----------



## nfsgame (4. August 2010)

Weil Qualität Geld kostet, Bose mal ausgenommen...


----------



## Star_KillA (4. August 2010)

Eben


----------

